# Mains of Loirston - Aberdeen (May 2013)



## Voodoo (May 28, 2013)

After a long break from exploring I thought I would go for a mooch round this place. It is fairly close to where I live so I didn't have much of an excuse for not doing it.

When I arrived I realised that I left my tripod at home, so some of the dark pics might be a bit blurred.

The Mains of Loirston is a large farm at the entrance to Cove in Aberdeen. It used to a be a 140 acre farm but with the growth of Aberdeen the land has slowly dwindled and now the farm land is now host to several new homes developments and all that is left is farm buildings. The farm itself has been empty since about 2008 and due to its location its been subject to a lot of vandalism by kids, but seems to have avoided the gypos so far (probably speaking too soon...)







Weirdly the main house is joined to some of the out-buildings so you can get from the house to a barn without going outside.










All lot of the buildings seem to still be full of junk

and some farm equipment...




Inside is pretty much trashed













Upstairs isn't as bad but still fairly trashed
















Some of the details



Amoxicillin



Film, there was several slides about the place too



2008 Calendar



Udder pumps



Not sure what this, was next to a bed on the ground floor, so think it might be an old electric blanket control



Mahjong!

Then when I left I was spotted....




Thanks for reading!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

Shame thats a nice looking farm,great photos.


----------



## ajarb (May 28, 2013)

looks like a control for one of those motorised beds that can help you sit up, probably someone elderly lived there


----------



## Voodoo (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys, been a long time since I was out exploring so need to get back into it.

Hopefully will get more pics this weekend


----------



## jmcjnr (May 30, 2013)

Yeah VOODOO get back into it.
Love those creepy places, especially from the North.
I'm an ex Portgordon man so ca canny ma loon.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 30, 2013)

Interesting place, great report, thanks


----------

